# Who makes a better truck in your opinion



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have owned them all and have an Uncle that os one of the largest Ford ealers in WA and a cousin that has one of the largest Chevy/GM dealerships....
To me, all three Company's have some nice models but, for the Price paid- Quality recieved and Warranty, I will take a Dodge although Chevys tend to get better gas mileage and hold thier value a lil more than the Dodge.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm getting a Dodge Dakota as my first car within the next couple weeks.


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

what are gas prices like around the rest of the USA
today in michigian they were $1.74


----------



## PSE_9 (Jan 4, 2009)

WOW. I restore and build muscle cars. so i'm not an expert on trucks but i played with a few. In the end it all comes down to what you are using the truck for.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Chevy all the way! We've got 2 of them


----------



## countryboy737 (Jan 6, 2009)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> what are gas prices like around the rest of the USA
> today in michigian they were $1.74


its a $1.63 here in wv and i paid $2.22 for diesel yesterday but that was at the cheapest place in town its actually around $2.30 here


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I voted for Dodge because I believe they make the best diesel with the cummins and nobody can touch the hemi.


----------



## missionperk (Jan 7, 2009)

coming from a tractor pulling environment, DURAMAX diesel baby, every single pull this year 20+ cummins and 5 chevy/gmc and 2 fords, dodge never touched top 3


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

I am a Dodge fan. Cummings are the best diesel in a Pickup. (If only they had an option for a Detroit diesel), and I love the Hemi. Plus I love the looks of em. 

Honestly this argument could go on for ever and no one would win. Everyone likes what they like and theres no changing that.


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm a Dodge man....that's all I've ever owned but have ridden with friends in their Fords and Chevys. The looks of the new Ram (with the Ram box) are pretty cool.

However, with the recent requests for money from GM and Chrysler, I'm probably about to become a Ford man. Why? Very simple -- you [Chrysler] don't come to the government begging for bail-out money with the promise of changing your habits to become viable, get the money, and then immediately spend half a MILLION dollars running full-page thank you ads in the Wall Street Journal, USA Today, and other large newspapers.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> what are gas prices like around the rest of the USA
> today in michigian they were $1.74


there a 1.59 here


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

12ringbuster said:


> there a 1.59 here


Last time I checked around here it was $1.57


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Gas was $1.69 here


----------



## PSE_9 (Jan 4, 2009)

dodge is ok. the cummins is what is good. and the hemi is an ok motor. not much for the rpm tho. in order to make really power it's rpm's and compression. the hemi dosen't have very impressive numbers on that. but in the end its an ok motor. and gas is 1.85 here


----------



## CX Maxima Hunte (Dec 11, 2008)

Chevy then Dodge.

Chevy Z71 are my personal favorite.

Dodge makes a hell of a diesel though


----------



## woodrowadams (Aug 19, 2006)

JEEP RUBICON w/ Dodge Diesel transplant!:darkbeer:


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

The Chevy's are my pick, but it I was looking for a dedicated pulling pickup, I would get the Dodge with the Cummins....that engine eat all the other ones for a snack....


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

woodrowadams said:


> JEEP RUBICON w/ Dodge Diesel transplant!:darkbeer:


saweeeeetttt, where did you come up with that????


----------



## woodrowadams (Aug 19, 2006)

More details about the pipe dream 4x4, 2006 rubicon, Dana 60's front & rear with 5.13 gears, the dodge cummins 5.9L is a straight 6 just like the jeep 4.0L & 4.2L just longer because of the larger bore, NV4500 transmission, NP241 transfer case, 35" or larger meats, etc..., and a grove of MONEY trees to make happen!::mg::darkbeer:


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

CX Maxima Hunte said:


> Dodge makes a hell of a diesel though


Well, in reality, Dodge doesn't make their diesel engines like the other 2 do...lol. They use the Cummins, which is it's own brand.....Cummins also had enines in many over-the-road truck...


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

$1.40 in Missoula, MT.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Funny thing is, Ford owns Cummins.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

lol, true....:shade:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> what are gas prices like around the rest of the USA
> today in michigian they were $1.74


About $1.74 in PA


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

whitetail234 said:


> Funny thing is, Ford owns Cummins.


No, Ford does not either make nor own Cummins. This seems to be a widespread rumour that has been around for years. The only diesel engines made by Ford in vehicles on this side of the globe, were the 6.6L and 7.3L inline-6 turbo diesels that were available in medium and heavy duty trucks of earlier model years. As for their light duty trucks, Ford has always used diesel engines made by Navistar.


----------



## mchildress (Jan 27, 2008)

Ford's frame and body
Dodge's Cummins engine
Chevy's Allison trans 

Dream truck in a perfect world......


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

you all have to admit that the new 09 fords look the best though




the dodges look fairly good too but i dont like the front end on them


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

sorry i dont believe paying someone 30 dollars an hour just to screw in bolts, i pefer nissan because i believe they have the best quality


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

whitetailfreak1 said:


> you all have to admit that the new 09 fords look the best though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no they dont personally based on looks alone its dodge chevy and then ford and im a chevy guy so im not being biased on the dodge part


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

b18intega said:


> sorry i dont believe paying someone 30 dollars an hour just to screw in bolts, i pefer nissan because i believe they have the best quality


I'll second the union worker part of the sentence. :darkbeer:


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Chevy and then ford


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

TOYOTA...hahaha...but i voted chevy since there is no toyota up there .. but fords good too.. i guess it depends on how u take care of it


----------

